# Kind Of One Of Those Days ..



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I got in one of these beauties this evening from animal control. He has a bit of a lame leg. Cayuga duck: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cayuga_Duck

A a very young White Muscovy that had been dumped at the Civic Center in Garden Grove .. looks just like the juvie in this link: http://www.jmhatchery.com/ducks/white-muscovy-ducks/prod_4.html

Will post pics of the actual ducks tomorrow if I can.

Also got a call from a cat rescue person about 5 rabbits needing to find homes .. rabbits are so very tough to place here in So Cal .. all the rabbit rescues are full to overflowing with bunnies. We're going to see if we can get some help to get these rabbits spayed/neutered, and if so, I'm hoping my friend, Bart, can help find homes for them out in the Norco area.

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Cute ducks! 

Sorry to hear things are so tough for bunnies in So Cal. The shelters here want indoor homes, which makes placements even tougher.


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

I love ducks. My muscovies look so happy in the yard, I just hope they don't decide to fly away and never come back. Maybe I should clip the wings. They are nice and fat though, keeping the weeds and pests down. So much more awesome than having a dog.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

philodice said:


> I love ducks. My muscovies look so happy in the yard, I just hope they don't decide to fly away and never come back. Maybe I should clip the wings. They are nice and fat though, keeping the weeds and pests down. So much more awesome than having a dog.


It probably would be a good idea to clip their wings. It is very, very upsetting to all of a sudden see a Muscovy that you thought couldn't or wouldn't fly take off and land on your roof and then head out for other places. In an urban area, I wouldn't take the chance of any of my pet Muscovies taking off .. too much risk to them.

Terry


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

oh that green duck is a beauty!....boy you never know what is just around the corner do you....yea the rabbits are hard to place sometimes, perhaps she can find homes closer to easter, but usually they want the baby bunnies and then in a few years, they don't want them anymore esp the male rabbits.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I'm sorry you have so many needing help right now. Rabbits are such neat animals and companions. It is so important to give them proper shelter, which many people don't understand. A semi-neighbor has had a rabbit for almost ten years, living in the side/front yard with a nice warm hutch to go into and all the kids walking by always talked to her. Finally two weeks ago, someone dropped another rabbit off there as well. Unfortunately, a few days later the first bunny was found in the road, and then the other night the mom came out to find a fox taking off the second bunny!! This is in a very residential neighborhood with no big parks or anything near by. The poor fox must be starving. Sorry to tell a sad story but it just reminds me it's so important for outdoor animals to be enclosed at night, for their own safety. Good luck with the bunnies and ducks, I hope you're able to find great homes for them.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 23, 2008)

We have muscovy ducks. I love them. The first one came from an animal shelter that called and said they had no idea what was "wrong" with it, It had red bubbly skin blotches all over its head.
LoL,, when they brought it to the farm we started laughing. There as nothing wrong with it, it was just ugly. We named him "ugly Duck" and he is at least four years old and thinks he is in charge of the farm. He does the head bobbing and tail wagging when-ever we talk to him and if we are late getting to the farm to feed him, he flies up to the farm porch and will antagonize the dogs until we come out.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

UncleBuck said:


> We have muscovy ducks. I love them. The first one came from an animal shelter that called and said they had no idea what was "wrong" with it, It had red bubbly skin blotches all over its head.
> LoL,, when they brought it to the farm we started laughing. There as nothing wrong with it, it was just ugly. We named him "ugly Duck" and he is at least four years old and thinks he is in charge of the farm. He does the head bobbing and tail wagging when-ever we talk to him and if we are late getting to the farm to feed him, he flies up to the farm porch and will antagonize the dogs until we come out.


LOL I meant to add to my post that when I was little, we had many ducks (including Muscovies) and we called them "Ugly Ducks" too!! Still to this day I will say to my mom, "I saw an Ugly Duck at the park today. . ." They were always my favorites too.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Uh Oh! Ugly Duck .. them's fightin' words! No such thing as an ugly duck including Muscovies!  Muscovies happen to be my favorite kind of duck!

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Juvie White Muscovy ..*










Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

This duck seems much more attractive than the duck in the stock link. Terry, your shots tend to show the personality of the bird - maybe because the focus on the facial expression. Love it!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Lovely duck, Terry.
How sad for the bunnies, if people only knew what wonderful animals they are.

Sorry to hear about your neighbor's bunnies MJ. The first one was lucky to have lasted 10 years outdoors. 

Reti


----------

